# Qualität der ebuilds

## jazzesnee

Momentan bin ich dabei, ein 'emerge --update --deep world' durchzuführen und bin inzwischen der Verzweiflung nahe. Alle 3-4 Stunden (spätestens) stoppt emerge aufgrund eines trivialen Fehlers im ebuild, welcher sich zwar meist einfach beheben lässt (dank bugs.gentoo.org, meistens handelt es sich um falsch angegebene Abhängigkeiten in den ebuilds, die sich einfach durch manuelles Installieren der jeweiligen Pakete beheben lassen), dennoch muss ich praktisch die ganze Zeit anwesend sein, um den Update-Vorgang nach einem Fehler wieder aufnehmen zu lassen. 

Ist die Qualität der ebuilds allgemein so schlecht oder liegt das an irgendwie vergammelten Abhängigkeiten auf meinem aktuell installierten Gentoo-System? Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen?

----------

## hoschi

Kann ich nicht bestätigen, mit einem reinem Stable-System hatte ich schon lange keinen Ärger mehr. Und habe auch erst kürzlich mit einem leicht von Testing angehauchten System nochmal alles neu kompiliert, kein Problem gehabt.

Meine Probleme kommen eher von den Programmen selbst, aber dafür kann Gentoo eher wenig.

----------

## amne

arch oder ~arch? Hast du in letzter Zeit viel an deinen USE-Flags geändert? Verwendest du "exotische" Software, die nur wenige andere Leute brauchen? Prinzipiell sollte das mit den Abhängigkeiten schon funktionieren.

----------

## SinoTech

Kann "hoschi" nur recht geben. Hatte solche Probleme schon seit langem nicht mehr. Benutze aber Größtenteils nur Standart Programme die 90% der User hier auch benutzen und kaum ~x86 Packete.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *jazzesnee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ist die Qualität der ebuilds allgemein so schlecht oder liegt das an irgendwie vergammelten Abhängigkeiten auf meinem aktuell installierten Gentoo-System? Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen?

 

nein, keine ähnliche Erfahrung. Meistens sind das PEBCAK Probleme, die zu solchen Fehlern führen.

----------

## boris64

Ich mache leider auch oftmals solche Erfahrungen, muss aber dazu sagen,

dass ich atm sehr viel aus ~arch benutze.

Allerdings gibt es in letzter Zeit öfters auch mal Ebuilds(unstable), bei denen scheinbar die

beigepackten Patches nicht mal auf ihre Funktionstüchtigkeit getestet worden sind.

So will z.B. gerade hier xdelta nicht kompilieren, da der beigefügte Patch nicht funktioniert.

Und sowas ärgert einen dann doch schonmal, lässt sich aber normalerweise 

(wie schon gesagt dank bugs.gentoo.org) innerhalb kürzester Zeit lösen.

"Nervige" Abhängigkeiten gibt es auch öfters, man denke mal an k3b und das ätzende

transcode Up-&Down-"Gedate" nach jedem emerge sync && emerge -uD world

(ist ja mittlerweile scheinbar auch behoben).

----------

## jazzesnee

Prinzipiell benutze ich arch, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen (hier mal meine package.keywords)

```

sys-devel/gcc ~x86

sys-libs/glibc ~x86

sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 ~x86

x11-misc/xcompmgr ~x86

x11-misc/transset ~x86

app-office/gnucash ~x86

net-libs/aqbanking ~x86

net-libs/aqhbci ~x86

net-libs/aqhbci-qt-tools ~x86

sys-libs/gwenhywfar ~x86

media-tv/tvtime ~x86

media-tv/xawtv ~x86

media-tv/xawdecode ~x86

x11-misc/lineakd ~x86

```

Ich habe allerdings, bevor ich Portage richtig kannte, oftmals Pakete über ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge... installiert. Um das endgültig zu säubern, mache ich auch jetzt dieses World-Update.

Allzu exotische Programme benutze ich allerdings (meines Wissens) nicht, allerdings habe ich bisher auch noch nie ein emerge depclean durchgeführt, weshalb wahrscheinlich schon relativ viel Schotter auf meinem System ist.

Könnte es also sein, dass ich in Zukunft, wenn das World-Update jetzt einmal fertig gelaufen ist und ich den Rest über emerge depclean beseitigt habe, weniger Probleme beim emergen habe? Wäre ja schön  :Wink:  ...

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

GCC  ist doch schonmal ein Grund. ffmpeg aus arch konnte ich z.B. nicht mit dem USE-Flag mmx übersetzen. Ohne mmx bzw. ffmpeg aus ~arch mit mmx geht aber. Keine Ahnung ob das noch aktuell ist. Auf jeden Fall gibt es oft Probleme mit einem unstable gcc und stable Programmen.

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## jazzesnee

naja, aber gcc 3.4 ist immer noch nicht stable. und irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, das meine mit gcc 3.4 kompilierten programme schneller laufen als die mit 3.3.

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *jazzesnee wrote:*   

> naja, aber gcc 3.4 ist immer noch nicht stable. und irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, das meine mit gcc 3.4 kompilierten programme schneller laufen als die mit 3.3.

 

Tun sie wahrscheinlich auch, aber dann muss man halt akzeptieren, dass man bei einem Update dabei sein muss  :Wink: 

Ich aktualisiere mein System (amd64, wenig aus ~amd64) regelmäßig und hatte seit Ewigkeiten keine Probleme mit den ebuilds mehr...

----------

## genstef

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> So will z.B. gerade hier xdelta nicht kompilieren, da der beigefügte Patch nicht funktioniert.
> 
> Und sowas ärgert einen dann doch schonmal, lässt sich aber normalerweise 
> 
> (wie schon gesagt dank bugs.gentoo.org) innerhalb kürzester Zeit lösen.

 

Hier will ich nur mal anmerken, dass xdelta für getdelta nicht mehr nötig ist, weil wir inzwischen bdelta verwenden.

----------

## genstef

Also ich fahre ein reines ~x86-System, und kann bestätigen, dass es öfter mal zu Problemen kommt. Diese sind jedoch oft mit ein bisschen wissen zu beheben. Da hilft einem das IRC (#gentoo.de und #gentoo-anfaenger auf freenode) und bugs.gentoo.org ganz gut weiter.

Und wenns partout nicht geht, dann kommt halt das Upgrade in die /etc/portage/package.mask und man wartet bis der Bug gefixt ist  :Smile: 

PS: Weil die meisten Developer ~x86 verwenden wird auch oft gemunkelt, dass ~x86 eigentlich stabiler als stable ist ..

----------

## Soneji

Im Zusammenhang mit der Qualität der ebuilds, würde mich mal interessieren, wo ab und zu die ^A anstatt " in berereits installierten ebuilds her kommen.

----------

## 76062563

Ich habe öfters mal "masked by missing keyword" (amd64), was macht man in dem Fall?

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

echo 'kategorie/paket x86' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## slick

Hmm... langsam kann ichs nicht mehr hören/lesen. Leute die ~ARCH benutzen sollten sich im Klaren darüber sein das es testing ist. Daher wird es zwangsläufig zu Problemen kommen. Wer ~ARCH benutzt ist also primär selber schuld.

Ich habe hier ein stables ARCH und habe kaum Probleme. Und wenn doch dann wars meist ein RTFM-Problem.

----------

## Earthwings

 *genstef wrote:*   

> PS: Weil die meisten Developer ~x86 verwenden wird auch oft gemunkelt, dass ~x86 eigentlich stabiler als stable ist ..

 

Ehm... ich glaube weder das eine noch das andere.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

>  *genstef wrote:*   PS: Weil die meisten Developer ~x86 verwenden wird auch oft gemunkelt, dass ~x86 eigentlich stabiler als stable ist .. 
> 
> Ehm... ich glaube weder das eine noch das andere. 

 

jo, das sehe ich auch so. Ich habe nur x86 Programme, und nur ganz wenige ~x86, weil ich diese Versionen brauche,  ansontens habe ich keine Probleme mit emerge -uvaD world.

Meine Medizin, wenn mal was nicht ganz läuft ist unter bugs.gentoo.org nach vorhanden Bugs zu suchen, meinstens werde ich fündig und ne Lösung dazu findet man auch oft da, in den meisten Fällen mache ich emerge -sync am nächsten Tag und das Problem ist gelöst, ab und zu dauert es en bisschen länger.

Und wenn es keine Bugs Reports zu meinen Problem gibt, dann erstelle ich dann welche, damit macht man auf die Entw. aufmerksam.

Also @alle_ebuild_heulsüsse: wenn mal etwas nicht läuft, nicht heulen, sondern Bug Report unter bugs.gentoo.org erstellen.

----------

## Carlo

 *Soneji wrote:*   

> Im Zusammenhang mit der Qualität der ebuilds, würde mich mal interessieren, wo ab und zu die ^A anstatt " in berereits installierten ebuilds her kommen.

 

Ein uralter, längst gefixter Bug. Was in /var/db/pkg gelandet ist, wird bis zur Deinstallation nicht mehr angefaßt. Daher taucht das Ding hin und wieder auf.

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> Ich habe öfters mal "masked by missing keyword" (amd64), was macht man in dem Fall?

 

Dann wurde das Ebuild für diese Plattform noch nicht getestet. Wie Master_Of_Disaster schon sagte schiebst Du das Paket in package.keywords, testest es (ja, das kann schiefgehen), guckst ob es schon einen entsprechenden Bug Report gibt und schickst dann bei Bedarf einen Request mit dem Ergebniss Deiner Evaluation ab.

----------

## Deever

Also was mir just in diesem Moment beispielsweise extrem ödet:

```
$ emerge lighttpd -p | wc -l

68

$ USE="-php" emerge lighttpd -p

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] www-servers/lighttpd-1.3.10-r1
```

In den (indirekten) Abhängigkeiten von php sind auch Xorg, alsa, gnome und andere Unnötigkeiten enthalten. Ist das nötig?

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## _hephaistos_

@deever: dann mach mal -X -gnome -qt -gtk -kde und es sollte auch um einiges weniger werden.

cheers

----------

## Deever

Der größte Bandwurm wurde von java und gnome verursacht, hab das jetzt mittlerweile auf ca. 8 Pakete herunten...trotzdem danke!  :Wink: 

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Alle paar Monate lasse ich im Hintergrund ein emerge -e world laufen (und alle paar Tage bis Wochen auch ein emerge -uDN). 2005 musste ich leider feststellen, dass viele ebuilds auch in stable nicht sauber emerged wurden. Bei einem emerge -e world hatte ich mindestens ein Dutzend Fehler.

Nun läuft aktuell wieder ein emerge -e world und es ist spürbar schneller und ich hab auch nach etwa 500 Paketen immer noch keinen einzigen Fehler.

Deswegen ziehe ich diesen Thread ans Tageslicht und möchte ein Lob an die Devs aussprechen: Die Qualität hat sich spürbar gebessert. Noch nie ist ein Gentoo bei mir so rund gelaufen wie jetzt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Alle paar Monate lasse ich im Hintergrund ein emerge -e world laufen (und alle paar Tage bis Wochen auch ein emerge -uDN). 2005 musste ich leider feststellen, dass viele ebuilds auch in stable nicht sauber emerged wurden. Bei einem emerge -e world hatte ich mindestens ein Dutzend Fehler.
> 
> Nun läuft aktuell wieder ein emerge -e world und es ist spürbar schneller und ich hab auch nach etwa 500 Paketen immer noch keinen einzigen Fehler.
> 
> Deswegen ziehe ich diesen Thread ans Tageslicht und möchte ein Lob an die Devs aussprechen: Die Qualität hat sich spürbar gebessert. Noch nie ist ein Gentoo bei mir so rund gelaufen wie jetzt.

 

So sieht es aus. Ich nutze Testing, solange wie ich bei Gentoo bin. Irgendwann, war wohl so in 2005, gab es tierisch Probleme mit Paketen, die wochenlang nicht durch gingen. Da hab ich auch ständig Ubuntu oder sowas probiert. Inzwischen sieht es bei mir so aus, dass es manchmal einige Pakete gibt, die Probleme machen oder sich nicht kompilieren lassen. Also sagen wir mal, eins pro Monat. Dies ist aber normalerweise innerhalb von 24 Stunden behoben. Stört mich wenig, dafür ist es ja auch Testing. Also es gab mal eine Zeit, wo die Qualität der ebuilds nicht so dolle war. Inzwischen kann ich dem Gentooteam aber nur mein vollstes Lob aussprechen.

----------

